
2020 13-inch MacBook Pro review: The standard macOS workhorse - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/2020-13-inch-macbook-pro-review-the-standard-macos-workhorse/
======
frosted-flakes
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23153863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23153863)

